# Make Disciples not returning customers.



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 22, 2008)

This is interesting:
[video=youtube;J4Vr-MijSnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Vr-MijSnc"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Vr-MijSnc[/video]

What do you think of this?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 22, 2008)

Gotta love Spurgeon. Now that is my idea of a Baptist!


----------



## JM (May 23, 2008)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)

Spurgeon would never have read "The Purpose Driven Church."


----------

